# Aspire Mixx



## Mujahid Padayachy (2/9/20)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to see if anybody has purchased an Aspire Mixx mod and their thoughts on it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/9/20)

It’s an awesome little device in which everything shouts quality. The only potential con is that you are limited on the choice of RTAs: diameter shouldn’t exceed 24mm and it must be a bit tall. So you must look at something like an RDTA. I fitted the Brunhilde MTL on it and it made a perfect match!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (2/9/20)

Sounds great, if I may ask which RTAs/RDTAs did you fit on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/9/20)

I tried the Dvarw DL, the Siren 2 and the Brunhilde (The tallest RTA I have). I quickly came to realize that the taller, the better as most of the tank will be hidden by the battery.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (2/9/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (2/9/20)

Gosh that looks great, thanks for the feedback. Now I must just save up and make sure my wife doesn’t notice I’ve got Dvarw, if possible could you send a pic of how Dvarw looks on Mixx pretty please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru (2/9/20)

Not bad at all!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (2/9/20)

Ok I need this in my life right now. Thank you, you’ve made my decision for me

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Ryan69 (13/9/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Not bad at all!
> View attachment 206291


That does look awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ryan69 (13/9/21)

Wonder how my ss profile rdta will look on top of the mixx


----------



## Grand Guru (13/9/21)

Ryan69 said:


> Wonder how my ss profile rdta will look on top of the mixx


It can accommodate 24mm RTAs and obviously with straight glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------

